# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  SMA Inverter LED Screen

## cyclic

I have a new LED screen and circuit board for the SMA inverter.
The old screen has a clear plastic cover over the circuit board on the rear of the screen, and this cover will not fit on the circuit board of the new screen which came without the cover. 
I believe it needs the cover but question is, does it ?   
If all else fails, I will call SMA monday and ask them.

----------


## METRIX

Do you have a pic, does the clear cover sit directly on the circuit board ?, if so it's most likely a mylar insulator and will require it

----------


## cyclic

> Do you have a pic, does the clear cover sit directly on the circuit board ?, if so it's most likely a mylar insulator and will require it

  No, I am back on the Coast and it is back in Brisbane in place in the inverter. 
I removed it and was going to fit the new one myself, easy enough, and this was after leaving a message on a  a sparkys phone who was recommended by SMA, but got tired of waiting for his return call. 
The clear cover is hard plastic and simply clips onto the rear of the board/screen, then the whole lot clips onto the main area along with a 14 pin plug which plugs onto the 14 pin connector, so I am thinking a protector for the circuitry when fitting it. 
The new unit does not have as much circuitry as the old one, so maybe they decided to not worry about the plastic cover any more.
The screen is like most others as below only with a white mounting plate, and the cover is on the back.

----------


## cyclic

Update.
Decided to get the recommended electrician to do the change over.
Lucky I did, turns out SMA regretted to send the memory card.
Nothing new in Australia.

----------

